# Zero VOC Paint



## Stasia8 (Sep 26, 2021)

Hey everyone, I'm getting ready to start a project in my kitchen which involves painting the walls and cabinets. I have 6 parakeets and had them for about 2 years now. I'm going to be using zero VOC Paint but I just wanted to ask if there was anymore tips or concerns I should have about this. I plan on having the kitchen windows open and well ventilated, they live in my room down the hall so I'm going to shut my door to be safe. I love my little nuggets and don't want to jeopardize their health. 
Thank you in advance 😊


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Weather permitting, keep a window open in your room for ventilation and place a towel at the bottom of the closed door to keep out any fumes, even though you are using zero VOC paint, better safe than sorry. If you can put a fan in the kitchen to blow out any fumes that would be good also.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Absolutely agree with Cody, that's the best way to do it. Seal off their room totally from the rest of the house and open windows or etc. in their room for ventilation as well as in the rest of the house. I would keep them in this setup for at least three days after you finish painting your kitchen, and longer if you smell any other fumes.


----------

